# ADT Vivariums



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Where can you buy these ADT Viv`s from I cant find anything online but saw in the local rep shop yesterday a board with different coloured woods that you can order and it said ADT Vivariums


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

These are only supplied to the trade so you will have to buy one from a petshop or similar like the one you seen them in, they sell these in B&T Parrots in Cwmbran near Newport also which is not far from Swansea

Richie


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
yer adt vivs r supplied to the trade, soc if some of your petshops do them:2thumb:


----------

